# Monilial esophagitus



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Just wondering - anyone been diagnosed with monolial esophagitus? I saw my GI doctor today after having four horrible days of very painful, difficult swallowing and chest pain. I have to have another endoscopy







One of his theories is that I might have monolial esophagitus.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Maria, what are doing for relief now? I have had four endoscopys for Reflux Esophagitis. I thank God that I am past that now "Monilial" Esophagitis







Monilia is the name of a fungus. It also goes by the name, candida. Females not uncommonly get this infection in the vaginal tract. This infection can also occur in the esophagus, especially when a patient is on chemotherapy, antibiotics or when the immune system is injured as in HIV. It is usually easy to treat. The main symptom is difficulty in swallowing. Most common prescription is Mycostatin. The liquid and tablets are used to treat a fungal infection of the intestine known as candidiasis. This occurs when the fungus known as Candida albicans overgrows in the intestine as a result of antibiotic or corticosteroid use.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for this information - I did not realize a yeast infection could occur in the esophagus. I have been on several courses of antibiotics and prednisone in the past few years so maybe I do have a compromised immune system. I was started back on Nexium and it does seem to be helping the pain and spasms but I don't have much appetite and feel queasy and washed out. I tried stopping all acid blockers for seven months and have been taking a probiotic supplement and also tried some herbs and digestive enzymes. The particular enzymes I tried did not agree with me and my holistic practitioner told me to stop taking them. I may try DGL again as I seemed to do okay on those enzymes. Maybe if I really do have the yeast in the esophagus the anti-fungal medication will do the trick...


----------

